# Back from Alaskan Cruise



## debbie in seattle (Sep 18, 2017)

Got back from our cruise to Alaska yesterday.    Since I live in Washington State, have never been interested in Alaska, but I took one for the team and went.   Highlights for me was Sitka, Hubbard Glacier and the Northern Lights.  Really relaxing on the cruise, met some nice, nice folks and ate and ate and ate.   All the towns we stopped at were really small and crowded, 3 ships at a time in each town.   Hubbard Glacier was really cool, watched and heard it calving and the Northern Lights were beyond amazing.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2017)

I've only seen photos of the Northern Lights. Glad you got to see them in person.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm glad you and your husband got to see all the sights, Debbie...I did this cruise many years ago and really enjoyed it too, my one and only cruise.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 18, 2017)

Ive heard from others that cruising to Alaska is great, Ive never been but would like to go one day.  Glad you had a good time.

You definitely needed a break so you can go full steam with all that's coming up.  Wishing you all the best.

Also, I keep forgetting to mention that if you need to talk you can PM me...I went through all this 14 years ago and felt every single emotion you can imagine.  There were good days, bad days and normal days.


----------



## martys (Oct 19, 2017)

we took the Alaskan  7 day cruise  last year on celebrity.  it was fantastic. First we took  a 3 day land tour of Alaska  starting from anchorage  then took 7 day cruise from Seward and ending in Vancover. We then stayed in Vancover 3 days  and went to Victoria island. The land tour are offered by cruise line. The cruise line provides the tour bus and train travel  and hotel boarding. This is the way to do it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Got back from our cruise to Alaska yesterday.    Since I live in Washington State, have never been interested in Alaska, but I took one for the team and went.   Highlights for me was Sitka, Hubbard Glacier and the Northern Lights.  Really relaxing on the cruise, met some nice, nice folks and ate and ate and ate.   All the towns we stopped at were really small and crowded, 3 ships at a time in each town.   Hubbard Glacier was really cool, watched and heard it calving and the Northern Lights were beyond amazing.



Glad you had a good time Debbie.  I've been to Alaska camping, beautiful country.  If I ever go on a cruise, I would choose an Alaskan cruise for sure.


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh, Debbie, the Northern Lights!  I've always wanted to see them.  How lucky you are that they were glowing or whatever the heck it is that they do.  Sounds like you had a well-deserved good trip.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 20, 2017)

I saw the Northern Lights on Long Island NY when I was a little boy, it only happened once.

We cruised to AK in July of 2009.  I have a photo of our daughter sitting by the pool on the ship with a glacier in the background.  The weather could not have been better.


----------

